# Suche ein Spiel für den PC wo man Raumbasen bauen und ausbauen kann!



## Cuain (15. Juni 2017)

*Suche ein Spiel für den PC wo man Raumbasen bauen und ausbauen kann!*

Wie im Betreff schon steht,suche ich ein Spiel (egal ob Browser oder ein Normales), wo ich Raumbasen bauen kann und diese weiter ausbauen und aufrüsten kann!
Schön wäre auch Raumschiffe, welche ich selber entwerfen und bauen darf (Modulbauweise)!

Also statt einer Stadt oder sowas, eine Art Simulation (Wirtschaft, Kampf usw.)!
Wäre schön,weil wenn man besser größer und besser wird, das man dann immer mehr gefahren begegnen kann!
Gibt es den überhaupt so ein Spiel? Damals hatte ich zum Beispiel lange  _X-COM: Interceptor __gespielt,wo man eine Raumstation so verbessern konnte!
_


Ich habe damals das Spiel _X-COM: Apocalypse sehr gerne gespielt, gibt es das auch für Win 7?_


Natürlich in Deutsch!


----------



## Cuain (16. Juni 2017)

Suche auch noch ein weiteres Spiel, wo man sich eine Festung bzw. Basis etc. aufbauen kann, am besten in freier Gestaltung und diese dann durch NPC,Söldner etc. verteidigen muss gegen Angriffe. So wie zum Beispiel es in DAoC war mit Burgen und Türmen,da konnte man NPC -Wachen anheuern. Auch Fallout 1 &2 waren in gewisser weise so, mit Städte gegen Angriffen! Einfach wo man Bauen, forschen,aufwerten kann und dann verteidigen muss! Gibt  es den so ein Spiel, egal ob Online, Offline oder Browserspiel! In deutscher Sprache!


----------



## Pherim (16. Juni 2017)

Hm, keine Ahnung, ob dir so was vorschwebt, aber bei der Kombination Festungen+Raumbasen sind mir gleich Stronghold und (vom selben Entwickler) Space Colony eingefallen. Zwar hab ich selbst nur Stronghold 1 und Crusader gespielt (trotz ihres Alters aber super Spiele), aber Space Colony geht in eine ähnliche Richtung glaube ich, und ist dabei noch mehr Simulation, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Von Stronghold gibt es zwar noch neuere Titel, aber zumindest Stronghold 3 soll richtig, richtig schlecht sein, Crusader 2 zumindest etwas besser. Space Colony hat auch eher gemischte Bewertungen.

Inwieweit waren Fallout 1 und 2 so? Klar gab es da Situationen, in denen man sich vor Angreifern verteidigen musste und manchmal haben einem auch NPCs geholfen, aber bauen konnte man ja nichts und bei deinen Beschreibungen dachte ich eher an Strategie- und Simulationstitel, nicht an Rollenspiele, aber du hast ja auch DAoC genannt.



Cuain schrieb:


> Ich habe damals das Spiel X-COM: Apocalypse sehr gerne gespielt, gibt es das auch für Win 7?


Für Windows 7 hier auf GOG, auf deutsch nicht direkt zu kaufen vielleicht, aber es gibt wohl einen Patch hier.


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. Juni 2017)

Space Engineers.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Juni 2017)

Ich muss Space Colony HD auch loben, eines der weniger Spiele in diesem Genre, das mir wirklich Spaß macht.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (16. Juni 2017)

Passt zwar wohl her nicht so richtig rein, aber vielleicht ist es ja doch was für Dich: Startopia, eines meiner Lieblingsspiele.


----------



## MrFob (16. Juni 2017)

Ich habe erst vor ein paar Tagen in einem Steam Sale Empyrion gekauft (kann aber gut sein, dass der Sale schon vorbei ist).

Ist ein Survival-Crafting Mix aus der Ego Perpektive. Du stuerzt am Anfang mit einer Rettungskapsel auf einem prozedural generierten Planeten ab und hast erstmal gar nichts. Du faengst also ganz klein an, baust dir einen kleinen shelter, suchst nach Essen, baust Ressourcen ab, etc. Damit baust du dann langsam eine Basis auf, die du auch managen musst. Spaeter baust du auch Raumschiffe mit denen du ins All und zu anderen Planeten fliegst.

Ob man nun direkt Raumbasen baut, da bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber zumindest weiss  ich, dass man Capital Ships mit mehreren Decks usw. bauen kann. Ist ein bisschen vergleichbar mit einem No Man's Sky mit viel mehr Crafting Optionen.

Das ganze macht trotz Early Access schon einen sehr ordentlichen Eindruck. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob du sowas in der Art gemaint hast oder doch eher etwas mit mehr Management aber es sit vielleicht mal einen Blick wert.


Wenn es viel mehr darum gehen soll, die Physik des Weltraums mit einzubauen, sowie Management und wie man ein Raumschiff designt (was du im OP geschrieben hast), waere vielleicht auch Kerbal Space Program einen Blick wert. Dort baut man sein eigenes Raumfahrt Programm auf, mit allem was so dazu gehoert. Ist zwar keine SciFi Weltraumbasis, die man aufbaut, aber das Schiffe entwerfen ist zentraler Punkt und man bekommt noch dazu einen sehr guten Eindruck ueber die tatsaechlichen Herausforderungen in der Raumfahrt.


----------



## Cuain (19. Juni 2017)

Danke für die vielen Tipps, glaube ich werde das mit X-Com/GOG und den deutschen Sprachpatch versuchen!


----------

